# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Lãng du trên Đồng Cao hoang sơ

## hangnt

*Tôi vẫn thường mơ ước được hòa mình cũng thiên nhiên hoang vắng qua những cánh đồng hoa dại mênh mông, hoặc trên cánh đồi thoai thoải cỏ, xanh mướt mải như trải rộng bao la.*

Tôi cũng đi du lịch nhiều, dạng bụi bặm hay đi tour đủ cả, đủ đến mức tin rằng ở Việt Nam chẳng có nơi nào như thế! Nhưng tôi đã nhầm, cái trải nghiệm đó đến với tôi khi đi lịch bụi ở một nơi cách Hà Nội khoảng chừng 140 km, nó gắn liền với cái tên mà tôi tin hầu hết các bạn đều chưa biết, hoặc cũng khó tìm được ở một sách hướng dẫn du lịch nào: Đồng Cao, Sơn Động, Bắc Giang.



Cảm giác như đang ở vùng núi Nhật Bản
Cơ duyên giữa Đồng Cao và tôi hoàn toàn tình cờ. Tôi vô tình tìm ra khi đang kiếm thông tin về vùng Tây Yên Tử. Kết quả về Đồng Cao lướt qua như một vùng hoang vu với khí hậu quanh năm mát mẻ. Tôi cũng chả biết nhiều thông tin để trả lời khi mọi người hỏi: Đồng Cao có gì? Và nhiều thành viên trong đoàn phượt của chúng tôi, tuy là người Bắc Giang, cũng thừa nhận chưa từng nghe đến cái tên này.

Ngày đi cũng thật đặc biệt. Cả tháng trời không mưa, thế rồi đúng cái ngày xuất phát, mưa tầm tã không dứt. Cứ cơn nọ tiếp nối cơn kia. Cũng may là chẳng có ai mất tinh thần. Tìm được nhóm người cùng máu và đam mê phượt như thế, nhất là bó hẹp trong môi trường cùng cơ quan, quả thật là hiếm!

Chúng tôi lầm lũi đi dưới trời mưa lạnh. Đi trong mưa kiểu thế thật đáng ghét. Những hạt mưa cứ táp vào mặt như thể ai đó ném những viên đá nhỏ vào mình, rát và khó chịu. Đến thành phố Bắc Giang thì giày và quần ướt tơi tả. Đói và lạnh.
Chúng tôi dừng lại ăn trưa ở Bắc Giang, cũng chả có gì đặc biệt ngoài những chén rượu sâm Cao Ly. Mưa lúc này ngớt dần, người chúng tôi cũng bắt đầu ấm trở lại. Dường như năng lượng ở đâu lại ùa về. Hơn 2h chiều, chúng tôi rẽ về đường qua Lục Nam, Lục Ngạn để sang Sơn Động. Chúng tôi cứ mải miết đi tìm kiếm để khám phá cái gì đó vô định ở phía trước, vì không một ai trong đoàn có chút khái niệm gì về nơi mình sẽ đến.

Lục Nam, Lục Ngạn và Sơn Động là đất trồng vải của Bắc Giang. Vùng này trồng bạt ngàn giống vải Thiều, ngon không kém gì vùng Thanh Hà, Hải Dương. Chớm hè, đúng mùa hoa vải nở, nhưng màu hoa vải hơi nhạt nhòa với màu lá. Cho nên cả đồi vải nở ven đường cũng chẳng ấn tượng nhiều lắm, giá như nó là đào hoặc mận thì chắc hẳn trải nghiệm cực kỳ. Hoa vải nhiều tạo điều kiện cho nuôi ong phát triển. Mật ong vùng này cũng khá ngon.

Cách An Châu khoảng tầm 7km, trời đã hết mưa. Chúng tôi hỏi thăm đường đến Đồng Cao. Ai cũng biết, nói phải quay lại khoảng 5km nữa rồi sẽ có đường rẽ. Mọi người nhìn chúng tôi rất lạ lẫm: "Đến Đồng Cao làm gì?". Sau khi thấy chúng tôi quyết tâm, họ hướng dẫn là đến Đồng Băm gửi xe đi bộ lên, dốc cao và trơn do mới mưa, cho nên không có cách gì xe lên được. Sau này khi ở trên Đồng Cao, với hơn hai mươi hộ dân đồng bào Dao, chả có khách du lịch nào lai vãng, tôi mới hiểu tại sao những người đó ngạc nhiên nhìn chúng tôi mò lên đó, nhất là khi bóng tối đang dần bao trùm.



Ốc đảo cạnh bãi đá giữa thảo nguyên
Đi hết đường nhựa, đến đoạn đường đất mới thấy cái thú của nó. Cái dốc cao và đứng bên cạnh vực và khe suối. Xe máy vít số một để phi lên. Qua dốc thì bản Đồng Băm hiện ra, đẹp và thân thiện với tiếng nước chảy róc rách bên đường, và những ruộng bậc thang xanh rì ngay bên kia suối.

Đường từ Đồng Băm lên Đồng Cao trơn khủng khiếp. Đất sét nhão vừa trơn dính sệt sệt như bột gạo nếp, chui vào các rãnh ma sát lốp xe. Đi qua những đoạn ổ trâu thì cả bánh sau trôi tuột. Có những lúc quay ngang xe. Rất nguy hiểm vì một bên là vực. Không thể lên được! Bây giờ mọi người mới tin những lời cảnh báo của người dưới xuôi là đúng.
Chúng tôi tìm được nhà của đồng bào Dao ở ngay lối lên, trình bày hoàn cảnh một hồi, gửi xe ở nhà họ. Cô chủ nhà vui vẻ nhận lời. Cô cũng cho biết lên trên đó đi bộ khoảng 1 tiếng. Tôi tự nhủ, một tiếng là tốc độ của cô, chứ của đoàn leo núi toàn dân văn phòng dặt dẹo thế này chắc gấp đôi. Lúc đó chúng tôi bắt đầu phải dùng đèn pin.

Lần đầu tiên đi rừng trong cảnh nhập nhoạng thế này cũng thật thú. Mọi người vừa đi vừa trêu nhau, hoặc kể những câu chuyện cười mà khiến cả đoàn phải cười lăn lộn. Trời mới mưa, đường mát, tiếng côn trùng rả rích dọc đường. Thỉnh thoảng nhìn thấy bóng đèn trên cao phía xa xa hoặc gặp khe suối ngay bên đường khá đẹp. Chỉ có mỗi đường lên Đồng Cao là mòn và to, các đoạn rẽ vào nhà dân hoặc nương rẫy thì nhỏ hơn, cho nên muốn lạc chắc cũng khó. Chỉ có điều, chúng tôi cứ đi mà không biết những gì sẽ chờ đợi mình ở phía trước, sẽ ngủ ở đâu, sẽ ăn gì, gặp những ai.

Có hai kỳ vọng khi lên Đồng Cao. Thứ nhất, đó là ngày 17 âm lịch, ngắm trăng sáng vằng vặc từ trên cao thì thật thú vị. Thứ hai, chúng tôi định "xông" vào nhà dân mua gà làm bữa ăn tươi, nhờ họ luộc hoặc nấu cháo luôn. Ăn gà đồi xịn như thế thì còn gì bằng.



Chạy băng băng từ đỉnh đồi xuống bãi đá với sự thư giãn tột bậc
Nhưng cả hai đều không thành hiện thực. Trời mới mưa, mây giăng mắc che hết trăng. Đồng Cao vừa đợt dịch gà chết hết. Vậy là chúng tôi phải dùng đồ nguội: bánh mỳ, thịt hộp, dưa chuột và sữa. Leo bộ gần 2 tiếng với cái đói, thì đồ nguội lúc đó cũng ngon tuyệt, chả kém gì cao lương mỹ vị.

Ở nơi đây, không sóng điện thoại, không đường dây điện kéo lên vì số dân quá ít. Một dự án của Nhật lắp pin năng lượng mặt trời, cho nên các nhà vẫn được thắp sáng bằng những ánh điện mờ mờ. Đèn pin là công cụ không thể thiếu cho các nhà.

Một vùng toàn người xa lạ, tương đối biệt lập, ít chịu ảnh hưởng của các định chế xã hội. Tôi tin rằng như vậy thì con người sống gần với bản chất của mình nhất. Chợt nhớ ông Mạnh Tử cho rằng bản chất con người là thiện, ông Tuân Tử thì xét bản chất con người là ác và xấu, cần phải kiểm soát. Tự dưng thấy thú vị vì mình sẽ được trải nghiệm và tự nhận xét xem ai là người đúng.

Và cuối cùng, với đoàn chúng tôi thấy, thì ông Mạnh Tử đã đúng. Chúng tôi lên đến đỉnh Đồng Cao lúc đó tầm khoảng 8h tối. Ở giữa nơi hoang vu như thế khái niệm thời gian cũng thật tương đối. Chúng tôi vào một nhà người dân còn sáng đèn, trình bày hoàn cảnh và nhờ họ giúp đỡ. Đầu tiên, xông vào nhà người lạ cũng hơi ngại nhưng sự chân chất và nhiệt tình của họ khiến mọi người tự tin hơn. Cô chủ nhà cung cấp nhiều thông tin quý báu về chỗ cắm trại, chỗ mua củi. Tôi hỏi về thực phẩm thì cô trả lời chân thành là khó. Cô nhiệt tình cho cậu con trai 12 tuổi của mình dẫn chúng tôi đi đến chỗ có thể mua củi, sau đó soi đường dẫn chúng tôi đến sân trường của bản cắm trại. Cô cũng giúp đỡ chúng tôi nhóm lửa, hoàn toàn không chút vụ lợi nào. Thật hạnh phúc vì những nét cao đẹp như vậy vẫn tồn tại ở giữa cái xã hội này.

Chuyện mua củi thì cũng thật đặc biệt. Nó là một câu chuyện mà sau này mỗi lần nhắc lại, mọi người trong đoàn cười lăn lộn. Cậu bé người Dao dẫn chúng tôi sang nhà hàng xóm đã tắt đèn. Cậu gõ cửa gọi ông cụ dậy, hai người xì xồ bằng ngôn ngữ lạ. Sau đó ông trả lời không bán. “Thế cụ có cho chúng cháu được không, chúng cháu ở xa đến và thực sự cần củi?”. Ông nghĩ ngợi đồng ý bán, và dẫn chúng tôi ra đống củi to đùng, mỗi cây dài hơn 2 mét, to cỡ bắp tay của lực sĩ cử tạ hạng trung. “Tôi chỉ bán 6 đẫn thôi, sáu đẫn này cũng phải đến… mười lăm nghìn đấy”. Ông ngập ngừng ở chỗ “cũng phải đến” làm cho cả đoàn căng lên hồi hộp, để rồi thả lỏng tuyệt đối và gần như không nhịn đuợc cười khi mà chữ 15 nghìn cất lên. Khi tôi đề nghị mua 10 đẫn thì cụ trả lời: “10 đẫn phải đến… hai mươi nghìn”. Từ đó trở đi, cách  nói “cũng phải đến…” một cách nghiêm trọng đã trở thành thành ngôn ngữ của chuyến đi, và là câu nói mang lại được nhiều tiếng cười sảng khoái nhất cho đoàn.



Những bãi đá giữa trời đất là điểm nhấn ở Đồng Cao
Đồng Cao quanh năm khí hậu mát mẻ, ôn hòa. Về đêm trời hơi lạnh, sương mù dày đặc. Có lẽ vì cái khí hậu kiểu ôn đới như vậy khiến cho đồng cỏ ở Đồng Cao mang dáng dấp của những đồng cỏ ở Nhật Bản, hoặc giống hệt trong phim Ngôi nhà nhỏ trên thảo nguyên ở Mỹ. Khác biệt hẳn so với những cánh đồng cỏ nhuôm nhoam ở bất cứ chỗ nào khác.

Buổi sáng thức dậy, thật không thể ngờ được sân trường nhìn thẳng ra dãy ruộng bậc thang và những đồi cỏ xanh rì. Cảm giác thật sảng khoái. Hôm trước trời mờ sương cho nên tôi vẫn nghĩ là đoàn đang nghỉ cạnh vách núi. Chúng tôi lục lại đồ nguội và ăn bữa sáng. Tự nhiên tôi thấy thèm trà kinh khủng, tự trách mình đã không chuẩn bị chu đáo. May mắn còn một gói hồng trà “Quan Âm Vương” bỏ quên sót lại ở ba lô. Tôi dùng hộp mỳ để pha trà. Đúng là “rượu ngon bất luận ve sành”. Uống trà ở cái khung cảnh ấy thật sự đáng nhớ, mới thấy hết cái thư thái của sự thưởng trà.

Đi vào trời mưa cũng có cái lợi của nó. Thường là sau những cơn mưa trời lại sáng hơn, như kiểu khởi động lại máy tính thì nó sẽ nhanh và thanh thoát hơn. Chúng tôi đã có một ngày hôm sau đi chơi thật đẹp trời. Chỉ duy nhất đoàn của tôi lang thang khám phá những cánh đồng cỏ ngậm sương, xanh mướt như bất tận cùng màu mây sáng. Thỉnh thoảng bắt gặp ngôi nhà nhỏ và hàng rào giữa thảo nguyên. Trên cái màu xanh ấy, những phiến đá nổi lên như những hòn đảo giữa đại dương bao la. Cảm giác con người như tĩnh tại, trong lòng như xóa sạch những ưu phiền trần tục. Chúng tôi thả mình chạy băng băng từ trên đỉnh đồi thoai thoải với một tâm hồn trẻ thơ, sảng khoái. Rồi nằm  lim dim trên những phiến đá để cảm nhận cuộc sống đang từ từ lắng đọng.

Ngoài những bãi đá, đồi cỏ, điểm nhấn của Đồng Cao là những khu rừng xung quanh khe suối, cảm giác như những ốc đảo giữa thảo nguyên. Khám phá những khu rừng ấy, chúng tôi đặc biệt ấn tượng với những dây mục cơ man là phong lan bám lên đó. Những bông hoa lan tự nhiên, như những chiếc hài tím đung đưa ở trên dây trải dài. Chỉ tiếc là chúng đã kém tươi. Nếu như đến sớm vào ngày thì chắc hẳn là tuyệt vời lắm.

Chúng tôi lang thang, khám phá. Nhận ra rằng, chỉ đắm mình trong cái khung cảnh kỳ diệu ấy thôi cũng đã là một trải nghiệm khó quên. Chúng tôi bỏ ý định đi thăm Hang Vua như dự định. Chỉ đi bộ, cảm nhận tự nhiên từ hương cỏ, từ những đợt gió nhè nhẹ thổi đến, từ khung cảnh vừa kỳ vĩ, hoang sơ, từ những bãi đá nổi trên thảm cỏ, từ những cây hoa vàng rực, điểm xuyết những cây hoa trắng. Từng đó thôi mà đi cả buổi sáng, ai cũng thấy phấn khích.

Đến trưa, mọi người dời bản đi đến điểm khác. Trước khi dời bản, dừng ở chân núi, nghe đồng bào Dao nói người ta sắp mở con đường qua Đồng Băm, Đồng Cao xuống tận An Châu. Tự dưng trong tôi phảng phất nỗi niềm khó tả. Có lẽ đó là sự lo sợ trong tiềm thức. Liệu những cái dấu hiệu của văn minh kia có phá hỏng sự hoang sơ của Đồng Cao? Liệu sự giao lưu với bên ngoài có làm mất đi những vẻ đẹp tình người của đồng bào trên đó? Nếu thế thì thật thiệt thòi cho cho những người về sau  mới có cơ duyên đến với vùng đất đặc biệt này.

_ĐỘC GIẢ BÙI VĂN PHÁT

Theo Infonet_

----------


## khoan_gieng

Thích quá
Tha hồ chạy nhảy hò hét  :cuoi1:

----------


## nuilua

không gian thích quá
Ko khí lại trong lành

----------


## lunas2

ở trên cao nhìn sương mù huyền ảo đẹp thật

----------


## tuyennv8

Đẹp quá. Mình ở BG cũng chưa bao giờ nghe nói BG có một địa điếm như vậy. chỉ nghe nói đến Khuôn Thần, Suối mỡ là nhiều thôi. Nhìn những bức ảnh của bác có lẽ nó là một địa điểm khá thú vị cho một hành trình xả Stress. rời xa khu đô thị ồn ào để hòa mình với thiên nhiên.

----------


## ngoctran215

Bắc Giang nhiều vùng nhìn đẹp hoang sơ nhỉ! chụp ảnh cưới ở đấy thì đẹp phải biết

----------

